# :: GruvenParts.com Billet Goodies for 2L Engines !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

" 


*Click Here for Peloquin Limited Slip Diffs Sold By GruvenParts*

**** GRUVEN BEATS ALL COMPETITOR PRICING - Email [email protected] for Current Pricing Info ***
We almost always have group buys and specials going on, to get in on the best pricing for these diffs, just email us!*

We've all used his legendary limited slip differentials for years.

GruvenParts.com is proud to team up with Gary Peloquin to become the newest distributor of these great front and rear limited slip diffs for a wide range of vehicles. If you dont already have 1 installed, trust us, YOU NEED 1! These limited slip diffs improve acceleration, braking, and cornering. Win-Win-Win.

GruvenParts.com has the best pricing and customer service, please contact us for more info on these great limited slip diffs! 

We offer the following Peloquin LSD's and some others. Please provide your transmission code and shipping address when inquiring via email.

02M :
02M-498-005B (02M498005B) MK4 R32 / Audi TT MK1 Front Diff P/N 
MK4R32 / Audi TT MK1 Rear Diff
02M-498-005A (02M498005A)

020
020-498-005A (020498005A)
020 – 80% kit - This kit increases the factory 20% anti torque steer effect to 80%.

02J
02J-498-005A (02J498005A)
02J-498-005B (02J498005B)

02A
02A-498-005A (02A498005A)

02K
02K-498-005A (02K498005A)

02C
02C-498-005A (02C498005A)
02C-498-005B (02C498005B)
02C-498-005 Rear (02C498005)

02Q
02Q-498-006A (02Q498006A)
02Q-498-005B (02Q498005B)

02E DSG 2WD and 4WD"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits !*

*FREE DOMESTIC SHIPPING ON THIS KIT !!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to work with *Supercharger Innovations* to release these *Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits* for your MK2 and MK3 12V VR6 VW ! 

These kits can be used with V1, V2, and V3 Vortech superchargers with C2, AMS, or VMS style brackets for cars WITHOUT A/C. We are working on a V9 kit, and full A/C kits as well and hope to have those released soon (please check our product page soon for updates).

These kits feature :

•Easy installation

•Easy belt alignment system

•Eliminates belt slip

•Includes all hardware needed for install including new crankshaft pulley key,

bolt, and Nord-Lock washer

•*That amazing Cog Supercharger Sound*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits !*

*FREE DOMESTIC SHIPPING ON THIS KIT !!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to work with *Supercharger Innovations* to release these *Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits* for your MK2 and MK3 12V VR6 VW ! 

These kits can be used with V1, V2, and V3 Vortech superchargers with C2, AMS, or VMS style brackets for cars WITHOUT A/C. We are working on a V9 kit, and full A/C kits as well and hope to have those released soon (please check our product page soon for updates).

These kits feature :

•Easy installation

•Easy belt alignment system

•Eliminates belt slip

•Includes all hardware needed for install including new crankshaft pulley key,

bolt, and Nord-Lock washer

•*That amazing Cog Supercharger Sound*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits !*

*FREE DOMESTIC SHIPPING ON THIS KIT !!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to work with *Supercharger Innovations* to release these *Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits* for your MK2 and MK3 12V VR6 VW ! 

These kits can be used with V1, V2, and V3 Vortech superchargers with C2, AMS, or VMS style brackets for cars WITHOUT A/C. We are working on a V9 kit, and full A/C kits as well and hope to have those released soon (please check our product page soon for updates).

These kits feature :

•Easy installation

•Easy belt alignment system

•Eliminates belt slip

•Includes all hardware needed for install including new crankshaft pulley key,

bolt, and Nord-Lock washer

•*That amazing Cog Supercharger Sound*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits !*

*FREE DOMESTIC SHIPPING ON THIS KIT !!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to work with *Supercharger Innovations* to release these *Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits* for your MK2 and MK3 12V VR6 VW ! 

These kits can be used with V1, V2, and V3 Vortech superchargers with C2, AMS, or VMS style brackets for cars WITHOUT A/C. We are working on a V9 kit, and full A/C kits as well and hope to have those released soon (please check our product page soon for updates).

These kits feature :

•Easy installation

•Easy belt alignment system

•Eliminates belt slip

•Includes all hardware needed for install including new crankshaft pulley key,

bolt, and Nord-Lock washer

•*That amazing Cog Supercharger Sound*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits !*

*FREE DOMESTIC SHIPPING ON THIS KIT !!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to work with *Supercharger Innovations* to release these *Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits* for your MK2 and MK3 12V VR6 VW ! 

These kits can be used with V1, V2, and V3 Vortech superchargers with C2, AMS, or VMS style brackets for cars WITHOUT A/C. We are working on a V9 kit, and full A/C kits as well and hope to have those released soon (please check our product page soon for updates).

These kits feature :

•Easy installation

•Easy belt alignment system

•Eliminates belt slip

•Includes all hardware needed for install including new crankshaft pulley key,

bolt, and Nord-Lock washer

•*That amazing Cog Supercharger Sound*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits !*

*FREE DOMESTIC SHIPPING ON THIS KIT !!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to work with *Supercharger Innovations* to release these *Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits* for your MK2 and MK3 12V VR6 VW ! 

These kits can be used with V1, V2, and V3 Vortech superchargers with C2, AMS, or VMS style brackets for cars WITHOUT A/C. We are working on a V9 kit, and full A/C kits as well and hope to have those released soon (please check our product page soon for updates).

These kits feature :

•Easy installation

•Easy belt alignment system

•Eliminates belt slip

•Includes all hardware needed for install including new crankshaft pulley key,

bolt, and Nord-Lock washer

•*That amazing Cog Supercharger Sound*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits !*

*FREE DOMESTIC SHIPPING ON THIS KIT !!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to work with *Supercharger Innovations* to release these *Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits* for your MK2 and MK3 12V VR6 VW ! 

These kits can be used with V1, V2, and V3 Vortech superchargers with C2, AMS, or VMS style brackets for cars WITHOUT A/C. We are working on a V9 kit, and full A/C kits as well and hope to have those released soon (please check our product page soon for updates).

These kits feature :

•Easy installation

•Easy belt alignment system

•Eliminates belt slip

•Includes all hardware needed for install including new crankshaft pulley key,

bolt, and Nord-Lock washer

•*That amazing Cog Supercharger Sound*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link* sets to replace OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P) for the Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2 and VW MK5 R32, Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6, Passat B7, Eos MKV/MKVI, and Tiguan 1 and 2.

We start with a center body made from *303 Stainless Steel hex bar* to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong 6,000 lbs radial load capacity THK sealed ball joints with a *proprietary PEEK liner* on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. The THK ball joints have a built in dust boot to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling. 

*These THK ends are NOT SIMPLY SPHERICAL ENDS*. These are tuned specifically for high vibrations found in swaybar end links using a proprietary PEEK liner not found in lessor ball joints.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue - please choose during check out. Our design allows simple and quick adjustment on the car. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

*Applications :*
This product comes as a set of 2 adjustable end links and replaces OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P)

Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)
Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2
VW MK5 R32
VW Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6
VW Passat B7
VW Eos MKV/MKVI
VW Tiguan 1 and 2.

*PLEASE CHECK YOUR OEM P/N BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT.*"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet MK2 / MK3 Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits !*

*FREE DOMESTIC SHIPPING ON THIS KIT !!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to work with *Supercharger Innovations* to release these *Cogged Supercharger Pulley Kits* for your MK2 and MK3 12V VR6 VW ! 

These kits can be used with V1, V2, and V3 Vortech superchargers with C2, AMS, or VMS style brackets for cars WITHOUT A/C. We are working on a V9 kit, and full A/C kits as well and hope to have those released soon (please check our product page soon for updates).

These kits feature :

•Easy installation

•Easy belt alignment system

•Eliminates belt slip

•Includes all hardware needed for install including new crankshaft pulley key,

bolt, and Nord-Lock washer

•*That amazing Cog Supercharger Sound*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware.  Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Custom Billet MK2 / MK3 VW Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3. These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. 

Choose Plain or VW logo caps. Please note the image shown of the VW logo cap has been lightly polished by hand. You can also chrome plate, paint, powder coat, anodize, or do other fun stuff to customize these strut caps. * All strut caps are held in place by 3 captive set screws (not just pressed on) !*

*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Front and Rear Aluminum Bumper Brackets!*
We’re happy to stock these billet aluminum bumper brackets to replace OEM P/N 1H0-807-193 (1H0807193). These fit both the front and the rear bumpers and are sold in pairs with 2 pairs being required for a complete vehicle (front and rear).
These billet brackets replace the factory plastic brackets that warp and bend over time causing the bumper to sag. Reuse your factory 10mm nut that held the original bracket in place. Allows for vertical adjustment of bumper bracket if needed.
This product carries a LIFETIME WARRANTY !
Fits Euro and North American bumpers.
Product Fitment/Applications (Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering) :
- Cabrio/Cabriolet 2.0L (97-02)
- EuroVan (92-96)
- Passat incl Syncro (90-94)
- Quantum 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (86-88)
- Quantum syncro 2.2L KE-Jetronic 5 Cylinder (85-88)

** Will fit mk2 and other models but will require drilling to attach.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## vdubxedge (Aug 19, 2003)

Whatever happened to the 2.0 billet dipsticks and funnels?


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) an 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) and 1H0-711-260 (1H0711260).


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Corrado VR6/Passat B4 2L 16V PCV Breather Hose*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these *IMPROVED PCV* oil breather tubes for Corrado VR6 and B4 Passat 2L 16v engines. As many have discovered, this breather tube was originally made by VW from only soft rubber which was not resistant to oil vapors. Consequently, the OEM hose quickly breaks down and causes vacuum leaks and dripping oil on the engine exhaust manifold.

The GruvenParts.com version is made per *SAE J30R7* specifications and has been thoroughly tested on engine for hundreds of hours in over 100F ambient temp hard driving. Because this improved tube is made to *SAE J30R7*, it will stand up to the heat and oil vapors, as VW should have made this to begin with! Don’t settle for the OEM hose shipped from a foreign country – the OEM hose was NOT suitable for the job and will also fail. Buy the GruvenParts.com improved version and be done with this issue once and for all!

This tube replaces OEM P/N 021-103-493A (021103493A) and equivalent. It fits Corrado VR6 all years as well as Passat B4 with the 2L 16V engine. 

*We are working on the MK3 VR6 version as well – if you have a MK3 VR6 and want to test out our new MK3 VR6 version, please contact us – [email protected] *"


----------



## vdubxedge (Aug 19, 2003)

vdubxedge said:


> Whatever happened to the 2.0 billet dipsticks and funnels?


This never got answered.


----------

